# Primary fermenting Dragon's Blood



## Jal5 (Mar 10, 2018)

About how many days does the primary fermenting take on DB? I know I am supposed to let it go until it stabilizes at < 1.000 SG but the question is do you leave the fruit bag in all that time? I am sure this has been asked before but I couldn't remember where! Thanks
Joe


----------



## NorCal (Mar 10, 2018)

There are a lot of variables, especially fermentation temperatures. For a healthy and active ferment, I would say somewhere between 3 days and 3 weeks.


----------



## Jal5 (Mar 10, 2018)

NOrCal- so for all the time whether days or weeks do you leave the fruit bag in the primary?


----------



## chasemandingo (Mar 10, 2018)

Yes you would leave the fruit in as long as fermentation is going on. It will impart more flavor, color, tannins etc the longer the Fruit is in contact with fermenting must. Just make sure remove the bag everyday to squeeze and stir the wine.


----------



## NorCal (Mar 10, 2018)

The only time I would take the fruit out is if the fermentation was not going good and you were getting some off smells. As @chasemanding said you want the contact time for as long as possible to give the wine flavor and structure. Especially DB, as it is light on fruit to start.


----------



## Jal5 (Mar 11, 2018)

Thanks for all the answers. My DB is fermenting along nicely and I can hear it in the kitchen bubbling away as I type this! I put the cover and airlock on from the beginning to minimize any chance of fruit flies. I also covered the primary with a fleece jacket- seems to be working to keep some heat in. Must is 80 deg. now in a house that we keep the temp set to 68-70 this time of year. 

Joe


----------

